# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >   Comment utiliser les ProgressBar et les Gauges

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser :  Comment utiliser les ProgressBar et les Gauges

Exemple d'utilisation trs simple.

Pour ce qui ne savent pas encore s'en servir.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

